# My first HDRs on this site



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been shooting HDR for a few years now. I really like the surreal look it gives, yet I try to give it a realistic look as well. I try to vary my settings from photo to hoto to avoid stagnation. I like switching it up every now and then. Here are some pictures from Belgium this past week!

























Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome shots man. I enjoy HDR and these looks awesome in my opinion. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 19, 2012)

What software do you process these in?


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Photomatix


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 20, 2012)

Your reflected clouds don't match the clouds in the sky in shot 3.  ;-)


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd love to see that last one larger. HDR+Church=Awesome.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 20, 2012)

NICE!!!


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I dont know how to do high-res pictures though.
Beleive it or not it is the same sky in the third picture! I need to brighten up the actual sky though, it's a bit dark:/


----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

In the first one, the clouds are much too blue. The second one the horizon looks tilted, idk, maybe not? The fourth i think is a little over done.


----------



## Beav (Jul 21, 2012)

Great set. I must try some HDR's/Churches myself


----------



## Hobbytog (Jul 21, 2012)

Got some good results there.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you! Do you think the first three are considered in the 'over done' category?


----------



## Mike K (Jul 21, 2012)

Much less overdone than most of the shots I see posted here.

Nice work!


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks!

The last one was 'overdone' on purpose to show how dramatic the churches are in Rome!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't get "dramatic" from the last one, it seems jumbled to me, IMO. Kind of messy, and hard to tell where one object ends and the other begins.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 22, 2012)

Watch your tilts.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

@ Unpopular- Yea I could see that. Maybe as someone else mentioned I need a bigger version because it really is a big space jam packed into a relatively small picture. I think that's part of it too though, there's a lot of depth and detail to the picture that it gets washed out.

@Manaheim- Which ones look tilted?


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 22, 2012)

I dig the second shot, but it would probably work better in landscape orientation. Also, it needs to be straightened out. It's got a serious port list...


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Landscape orientation would have been awesome had I been able to capture the sky and the water. Unfortunately I don't have a lens that can capture that wide. Thanks for the kind words though! And sorry for my lack of terminology but what is a 'port list'?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> Landscape orientation would have been awesome had I been able to capture the sky and the water. Unfortunately I don't have a lens that can capture that wide. Thanks for the kind words though! And sorry for my lack of terminology but what is a 'port list'?



A port list means its leaning to the left.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Gotcha. Well to justify that, that's how the buildings looked. The weren't perfectly perpendicular to the camera, more so at an angle so maybe it just gives that effect.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 22, 2012)

If this image were about the buildings appearing tilted, it isn't very successful. If it's not about the buildings appearing to be tilted then it's a distraction.

I kind of doubt that they appeared HDR-candy coated, either, so I don't think this image is about objective representation.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> Gotcha. Well to justify that, that's how the buildings looked. The weren't perfectly perpendicular to the camera, more so at an angle so maybe it just gives that effect.



Uh, if the buildings aren't vertical, the supervisor will have some very unhappy tenants.

Also, C&C isn't about finding justification for your images flaws, it's about learning the flaws and finding out how to make your images better.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not arguing for my photos. I'm just saying it may appear so because of the angle. 
It's weird though because the rounded part of the wall is vertical, as some of the building walls on the right seem vertical too. I'm not sure which one should be vertical! I guess the main subject should be vertical haha.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> I'm not arguing for my photos. I'm just saying it may appear so because of the angle.
> It's weird though because the rounded part of the wall is vertical, as some of the building walls on the right seem vertical too. I'm not sure which one should be vertical! I guess the main subject should be vertical haha.



The rounded parts of the wall is not vertical. The entire image is leaning to the left. I am sorry, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree that the middle buildings are tilted. But some of the walls are straight. The rounded part walls are vertical, along with some of the buildings on the right. I guess we have different definitions of vertical.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> I agree that the middle buildings are tilted. But some of the walls are straight. The rounded part walls are vertical, along with some of the buildings on the right. I guess we have different definitions of vertical.



Yes, we do have different definitions of vertical. My definition is a 90deg difference from horizontal, your definition is "leaning slightly to the left." 

If I wasn't on an iPad, I would show you how the entire image is tilted. Structural engineers don't often make vertical walls leaning to one side. Look at the window frame on the left that is closest to the edge of the photo. You can SEE the tilt compared to the verticality of the image. It's not hard. 

You may think that it is properly aligned and "how you saw it," and that may be true if you have one leg shorter than the other. That's just the way it is, and I am not the only one who the thinks so.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

You're not getting my point. Obviously I can see the tilt in that. 'It's not hard'. What I'm saying is that there are vertical lines like the brick wall and the buildings on the right. We're essentially arguing the same thing here. If you tilt it aligning the left side vertical, it throws of the brick wall and the right side.

Interesting side note- It's the oldest wall in Brugge!


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:


> Landscape orientation would have been awesome had I been able to capture the sky and the water. Unfortunately I don't have a lens that can capture that wide. Thanks for the kind words though! And sorry for my lack of terminology but what is a 'port list'?



Sorry; maritime terminology.

The photo's tilted to the left...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> You're not getting my point. Obviously I can see the tilt in that. 'It's not hard'. What I'm saying is that there are vertical lines like the brick wall and the buildings on the right. We're essentially arguing the same thing here. If you tilt it aligning the left side vertical, it throws of the brick wall and the right side.
> 
> Interesting side note- It's the oldest wall in Brugge!



You will "get it" someday. Today is evidently not your day, and no we are not arguing the same thing.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here it is tilted:







This is what i'm talking about. The buildings in the middle are good now, but now the wall looks tilted and the buildings on the right side, and the wall on the bottom. It's wierd.

Could it be kind of like this picture?(This is the uncropped version, not a good picture just to show an example)






Or is this an example of a wide angle shot? Both shots were taken at 18mm.

Edit: Now that I look at the second picture it's merely the fact that I'm below the buildings...nevermind!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

You over corrected on the photo you posted originally.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

The window is now aligned on the left. Can you show me how you think it should be?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> The window is now aligned on the left. Can you show me how you think it should be?



Sure when I get done with Kill Bill 2.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

This is what I would deem "straight."


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks good. There's still some nit picky lines that don't look vertical. It's just a tough shot like I said


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Any one know a good way to create a high-res photo?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 22, 2012)

Define "high res."


----------



## manaheim (Jul 23, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> I'm not arguing for my photos. I'm just saying it may appear so because of the angle.
> It's weird though because the rounded part of the wall is vertical, as some of the building walls on the right seem vertical too. I'm not sure which one should be vertical! I guess the main subject should be vertical haha.



What you're dealing with is perspective, and it can be corrected.  That said sometimes the distorted perspective lends to the shot, but this appears not to be the case here.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 23, 2012)

Jrmdb3 said:
			
		

> I agree that the middle buildings are tilted. But some of the walls are straight. The rounded part walls are vertical, along with some of the buildings on the right. I guess we have different definitions of vertical.



Um.  There is only one definition of vertical.


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 23, 2012)

I like Tylers version better in regards to being straightened his way.  However I must comment, you should have been done with kill bill before you started it.. terrible movie.

haha




o hey tyler said:


> Jrmdb3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 23, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I like Tylers version better in regards to being straightened his way.  However I must comment, you should have been done with kill bill before you started it.. terrible movie.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...



I happened to like both KB1 and KB2. I like most of Tarantino's films though.


----------

